# Knit Strawberry Shortcake baby Dress, Coat, Hat, Shoes 0-2 years



## HamptonTowers

Strawberry Shortcake
Dress, Coat, Hat and Shoes
Simple Easy to follow pattern with instructions to knit this unique little set in 5 sizes covering age range from 0-2 years, please note the shoes are 0-1 year. 
Instant Download
Special Price £2.49 for a limited period.
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/167771342/knitting-pattern-baby-dress-coat-hat-and?ref=listing-shop-header-0


----------



## lynncarol33

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## run4fittness

that is lovely!


----------



## laurelarts

These are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh my goodness, its stunning!


----------



## CanadianAngel

Beautiful.


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty

How sweet! Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## user64822

That is so lovely! I'm not sure I'm up to it, but have bought the pattern.


----------



## Mevbb

Just had to buy it. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Rainebo

This is such a darling outfit! Love it!!!


----------



## wwrightson

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

What a great price for all those patterns!


----------



## trish2222

Lovely


----------



## SallyAnn

That set is gorgeous! You did an excellent job designing this!!


----------



## deshka

That is the cutest dress/coat set pattern I have ever seen. and I have been around for a really long time, great job with it. I love your other little dress patterns too, so adorable.


----------



## blackat99

Beautiful set! Very colourful!


----------



## SouthernGirl

So adorable and sweet.


----------



## yona

Gorgeous, now that's a fantastic design!


----------



## siouxann

Absolutely gorgeous! I admire your patience, and the quality of your work is flawless.


----------



## littlewind53

Very pretty.


----------



## belleflower

That is really adorable. Love the colours and stitch patternsxx


----------



## mollyannhad

What a fantastic set!


----------



## StellasKnits

This is adorable! Could you tell us what kind/weight of yarn this outfit calls for?


----------

